# What do i do?!?!?!



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Im thinking of a pet rat soon and when i start going to school i don't want my rat to become depressed and die and stuff because i know they need social interactions so what do i do with my rats while I'm at school? And a lot of u are going to say get to rats which i might but what if i cant what do i do then? (Also I'm getting a male)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

If you won't be able to spend all day with them due to school, definitely get two males not just one. I'm in school, and my rats are fine during the day. I just spend a lot of time with them at night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry, I just realized you said a lot of us were going to say get two rats, your spelling just confused me. If you can't get two rats, it wouldn't be fair for you to just keep a lone rat. They need socialization, if you can't get two you probably shouldn't get rats a all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Why would anybody get a rat with the knowledge knowing the rat could potentially get depressed and die especially KNOWING that you should get 2? Get a hamster.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

A toy hamster.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You need two rats, but it doesn't end there. Are you able to drop everything (and/or have an adult drop everything) and go to the vet at a moment's notice where you will spend potentially hundreds of dollars? This will happen.


----------



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> You need two rats, but it doesn't end there. Are you able to drop everything (and/or have an adult drop everything) and go to the vet at a moment's notice where you will spend potentially hundreds of dollars? This will happen.


Absolutely. A rat is not just a $15 investment. Both of mine have needed URI treatments, adding up to hundreds of dollars.
I'm not saying that getting a rat is a bad idea. I'm in school too. But, getting one rat who you are unprepared to take proper care of and spend time with _is _a bad idea. Rats should always always be in pairs, at the minimum. And expenses do come up! Furthermore, I try to give my two girls AT LEAST an hour of out of the cage play time per day.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If you cannot get two, you would basically have to spend an enormous amount of time with him .... Pretty much most of the day. And some rats, if you try to let them free range all day are destructive, so.... 

Also, rats are very expensive, as others have pointed out... Check this out: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?t=208602


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I am not a big believer in getting pets that you do not have the time or money for. A rat is a big financial investment and will inevitably cost you quite a lot of money in vet care. Our current three boys cost us more than $400 of vet bills in their first month. Not being able to get the rat a buddy while you are at school is also another reason to think twice about getting a rat. Sure, they are amazing pets but if you want to do the best for your rat, it is a lot of work.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

bluenova_11 said:


> Im thinking of a pet rat soon and when i start going to school i don't want my rat to become depressed and die and stuff because i know they need social interactions so what do i do with my rats while I'm at school? And a lot of u are going to say get to rats which i might but what if i cant what do i do then? (Also I'm getting a male)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Having rats and being in school is not an issue as Long as you can still spend time with them. I've got 4 right now and they spend a majority of the day in the cage sleeping, and at night they get anywhere from 1-3 hours of free range time. And if there's some nights (and only a few) where you need to study and can't take them out, that's okay as long as it's a rare occasion. I'm not sure how old you are, but I'm a college student and I'm definitely not swimming in cash. I have a really small job and I don't make much. It's important to start a rat vet fund now, start putting away whatever you can and promise yourself you won't touch it. Even better, put it in a bank account where you can't easily access it unless it's an emergency. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have lots of money and I can spend lot of time with it and he loves me very much so no thanks to most of the people on here except that one guy


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

bluenova_11 said:


> I have lots of money and I can spend lot of time with it and he loves me very much so no thanks to most of the people on here except that one guy


 By your own admission you cant spend time with him. Go sit in your room for 19 hours a day. By yourself. No talking no internet no phone no tv no books. Now do this for 2 days. Freaking out yet? Imagine how he feels. This is his life for his 2 years of living. Sucks dont it? Thats what he is going through. Shakespeare is right next to my boys in a separate cage and gets anywhere from 8-12 hours a day out. It still isnt enough but as he wont get along with anyone else putting him next to my boys is the best I can do. Thank God he is a shoulder rat who basically cuddles with us all day. You know the consequences of your actions and yet you ignore them. Cruel if you ask me.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I like having one rat. So I get where you are coming from with only wanting one. I spend all day with my little guy who is alone right now. Before him I had another rat that was alone too, him and I spent 24/7 together. Seriously. It was hard. Many said I was cruel an only thinking of myself. Not the case, if I was only thinking of myself I wouldn't have taken my rat with me everywhere. Haha how fun is the beach when you can't swim because you have to stay with your rat? Or not being able to go on roller coaster? Watching everyone go through the fog maze and I just sat and played with my rat... I loved taking him also don't get me wrong it was just a bummer too. It would have been cool if he had a friend at home so if I wanted to go to the concerts I could, or go fancy restaurants or the gym! I seriously only went to the gym when my mom was able to babysit. I have no doubt your rat loves you dearly. But, personally, I think about being in a house with people who don't speak the same language as i do. that's what I think a single rat might feel like. Sure, you will kind of learn to communicate, but when you can just talk and chill with someone without that barrier it is way more relaxed and fun. I know the main reason I was worried about getting a cagemate was because of fighting. I didn't want another rat to kill my Wilder. Someone (aka ratdaddy) once suggested I let my rat pick his own friend. Maybe you might consider that option? Watching rats interact is pretty cool I must say.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

If I had lots of money and time, I would easily have 10 rats, maybe more. So if you really do have lots of money and time, there's really no excuse to make your rat live alone. There's really not an excuse ever unless he's extremely aggressive and simply cannot cohabitate with other rats. No one here is trying to be contrary, we are all just telling you what your rat NEEDS.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree with what gotchea said about living in a house with people who speak a different language. I don't doubt that you and your rat love eachother, and I understand that special relationship you can have with a single rat, and it sort of feels like the more rats you have the less time you have to have a relationship with that one rat. I actually have a favorite rat. We go places together and we hang out a lot, and I feel like all we need is each other and yet at the same time I know that's not true and that she has needs only a fellow rat can fulfill.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I agree with what gotchea said about living in a house with people who speak a different language. I don't doubt that you and your rat love eachother, and I understand that special relationship you can have with a single rat, and it sort of feels like the more rats you have the less time you have to have a relationship with that one rat. I actually have a favorite rat. We go places together and we hang out a lot, and I feel like all we need is each other and yet at the same time I know that's not true and that she has needs only a fellow rat can fulfill.


 I feel the same way sometimes. Now that Dean, Bean, and Spock are gone all I have left of them is Kaboose. He is my dentist lol and is the only one of my current hoard who isnt skiddish around me. He also loves my dog Andie so its a plus


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Rats bring a lot of fun and love into our lives, and we owe it to them to provide them with the best possible living situation we can. They can't ask us for what they need, and they can't really tell us if something is wrong, so its up to us as responsible pet owners to do as much research as possible so that we can try to get things right. These little furry beings are wholly reliant on us to do good by them. Some essential things a ratty needs is a good spacious cage, good food , fresh water, prompt vet treatment, kindness and love and of course other ratty friends to live with.

The reason that people are so insistent that your rat needs a friend is not because they are trying to be mean - it is because it is an essential requirement for their health and well being.

Apart from anything else, your rat is not the only one who is missing out here! 

I love the close bond my ratty boys have with one another. They groom, snuggle, play together, peep at each other and learn from each other. They keep each other warm when its cold. During free range they thunder about the living room racing each other like a herd of tiny elephants. They all swarm up my legs at the same time to try and get the best spot on my shoulder. They all have different personalities, and I appreciate them all as the little individuals that they are. I wouldn't get to see some of these behaviors if I had only one rat - a group of rats it a lot of fun. 

I would definitely give some more thought about getting your baby a friend. Trust me, your rat will thank you for it!


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Zabora said:


> By your own admission you cant spend time with him. Go sit in your room for 19 hours a day. By yourself. No talking no internet no phone no tv no books. Now do this for 2 days. Freaking out yet? Imagine how he feels. This is his life for his 2 years of living. Sucks dont it? Thats what he is going through. Shakespeare is right next to my boys in a separate cage and gets anywhere from 8-12 hours a day out. It still isnt enough but as he wont get along with anyone else putting him next to my boys is the best I can do. Thank God he is a shoulder rat who basically cuddles with us all day. You know the consequences of your actions and yet you ignore them. Cruel if you ask me.


? I stay with my rat all day and he is a shoulder rat like you can see in my profile pic.


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Zabora said:


> By your own admission you cant spend time with him. Go sit in your room for 19 hours a day. By yourself. No talking no internet no phone no tv no books. Now do this for 2 days. Freaking out yet? Imagine how he feels. This is his life for his 2 years of living. Sucks dont it? Thats what he is going through. Shakespeare is right next to my boys in a separate cage and gets anywhere from 8-12 hours a day out. It still isnt enough but as he wont get along with anyone else putting him next to my boys is the best I can do. Thank God he is a shoulder rat who basically cuddles with us all day. You know the consequences of your actions and yet you ignore them. Cruel if you ask me.


Why did u say I can't spend time with him


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

bluenova_11 said:


> Im thinking of a pet rat soon and when i start going to school i don't want my rat to become depressed and die and stuff because i know they need social interactions so what do i do with my rats while I'm at school? And a lot of u are going to say get to rats which i might but what if i cant what do i do then? (Also I'm getting a male)


Thats Why. You are in school thats what 8 hours a day plus an hour to get ready each morning. How long does it take you to commute? 15 minutes each way? 30 minutes? More time that your rat is alone.


----------

